# Buying Either 2012 Defy Advanced 2 or Defy Advanced 0



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I am testing a bike I really like this weekend. A Giant Defy Advanced 2. I can get the 2012 Defy Advanced 2 for $2000 or I can pick up a 2012 Defy Advanced for 3k. Do you think the electric shifting is work the 1k difference? I believe the 0 also comes with better wheels. Take into account I haven't seen in person the 0 in it's silver/red/black color scheme and I really like the Black/White color.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked up the 0 in the offseason. Di2 is awesome and likely worth it (and yes the better wheelset helps as well). $3K is a pretty damn good deal as well.

If you were going based just on looks, I like the 2's looks better. The 0 is a bit bland (no exposed carbon) but it's also growing on me. If you can afford the extra money and are not just considering the looks, get the 0.

I still think the 2 is an extremely solid bike though.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

My wife rides a small Defy Advanced with 105 and has small hands. She finds shifting from small to large chainrings an issue with 105 levers.
As soon as the 2014 Advanced 0 with 6870 is available (at the right price), I'll be getting her one. Had I known, I'd have paid the extra for Di2 from the outset.

Di2 is not earth shattering but it is really nice and a god-send to some people.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Sven_Nijs said:


> My wife rides a small Defy Advanced with 105 and has small hands. She finds shifting from small to large chainrings an issue with 105 levers.


Sven, she might like these levers:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...led-video-demo-inside-306958.html#post4382030


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Randy99CL said:


> Sven, she might like these levers:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...led-video-demo-inside-306958.html#post4382030


Thanks Randy, I'll take a look.


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I ended up going with the Advanced 2 with di2. Got it for the same price as the 0 but I like the colors better.


----------

